# Angelnachmittag am Aasee



## Colophonius (9. April 2009)

Hallo

Gestern war es mal wieder so weit: Ein Kumpel und ich sind zum Angeln gefahre (eigentlich ja nichts ungewöhnliches). Allerdings war unser Zielfisch für uns eher ungewöhnlich: Friedfische aller Art. Wir angeln normalerweise auf Raubfische und fangen Freidfische eher als Köfis, als als Hauptziel. 
Da war seit Sommer letzten Jahres nichtmehr auf Brassen & Co angesessen haben, war dies also etwas besonderes ;-) .

Also bin ich schnell zum Angelladen gefahren, 2 Packungen Maden gekauft, Würmer hatten wir noch und schon wollten wir zum See. Zu Hause dann die Überraschung: Wo sind meine Grundbleie?! Nach langem suchen konnte ich 2 "bergen" dazu noch lauter vorgebundene Vorfächer für verschiedene Zielfische. Ansich ja keine guten Bedingungen, aber wir wollten angeln. Als wir dann mit vielen Schwierigkeiten am Wasser waren (Anhänger fürs Fahrrad relativ.. lädiert etc.) war es fast schon 16:00 Uhr. Es war sehr windig, manchmal kamen Schauer auf. Wir fanden das Wetter eher weniger erfolgsversprechend. Aber jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag, aber nicht jeder ein Fangtag... 

Schnell die erste Rute ausgepackt, das 1. Grundblei ran, Vorfach, 5 Maden auf den Haken, ausgeworfen (so 5 Meter oder so), ein paar lose Madne hinterher und sich der 2. Rute zugewandt. Im Augenwinkel konnte ich sehen, wie die Rutenspitze anfing zu Zucken und dies DEFINITIV  kein Wind sein konnte. Schnell die Rute  genommen und ins leere Angeschlagen. Das musste ich noch üben, aber da die Maden noch recht heile aussahen, wieder an die Stelle geworfen. Ich konnte das 1. Rutenteil auspacken bis ich wieder einen Biss hatte. Der Anschlag war sehr viel besser und der erste, ca. 20cm lange, Brassen erblickte die trockene Welt, schnell die Hände nassgemacht und zurückgesetzt... 
Ab jetzt ging es wieder schnell: kaum war das 2. Rutenteil ausgepackt  schon hing der nächste Brassen am Haken, auch dieser war um die 20cm. In unseren Erinnerungen waren die Brassen, die wir früher gefangen hatten viel kleiner... 
Der Angeltag ging gut weiter, allerdings bissen die Fische zickig. Mal kam Biss auf Biss, mal garnichts.. 

Verwunderlich war jediglich, dass die Fische offenbar überall waren. Irgendwann warf mein Kumpel, der auch schon ein paar Brassen und 2 Rotaugen gefangen hatte, einfach geradeaus in den See. Sehr zu unserer Verwunderung fing er auch dort einen der 20cm-Format Brassen. Also warf ich meinen Picker auch mal weit raus (auch wenn dort seltener Bisse waren, das lag vermutlich daran, dass wir dort nichts anfüttern konnten). 
Zwischenzeitig hängte ich auch ein paar rote Zuckis von Berkley zu den Maden um einen Farbkontrast zu erzeugen (hatte ich in "der Blinker" gelesen). Dieses beendete auch die kurzzeitige Bisstille und brachte mir den größten Brassen des Tages (und soweit ich mich erinnern kann meinen "personal best"): mit 32cm sicher kein Riese, aber gefreut habe ich mich trotzdem sehr 

Den Angeltag schlossen wir um 19 Uhr perfekt ab: Ich hatte alles außer meiner beiden Ruten angebaut, als beide einen Biss anzeigten. Also nahm ich meinen Picker, schlug an und auch diese Fisch blieb hängen, während mein Kumpel meine Angel versorgte. So endete der Angeltag mit einem doppel"drill". Beide Brassen waren auch wieder ca. 20cm klein. 

So endete der schöne Angelnachmittag und ich habe wieder Lust bekommen mal auf Brassen etc. anzusitzen. Nächstesmal bringe ich auch sicher Futterkörbe etc. mit 

Viele Grüße

Colophonius


----------



## dodo12 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Petri zu den Fischen.
Wo wart ihr denn am Aasee? (Seite, Neu, Alt, Brücke oder so)
Ich will nämlich auch mal zum Aasee, der ist ja auch nur 5km von unserem Haus entfernt.
MfG dodo12


----------



## Colophonius (9. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Hi
Wir waren in dem Teil, wo nicht Overschmidt ist. Ob das der neue oder alte Teil ist, weiß ich nicht.
Wir waren ein paar Stellen von der Canisiusbrücke entfernt


----------



## dodo12 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Achso. 
Wo habt ihr denn die Karten für den Aasee bestellt?


----------



## Colophonius (9. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Angelverein Münster FrühAuf, da bekommst du die so


----------



## dodo12 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Auch wenn man da nicht drin ist?
Und wo kaufst du deine Angelsachen ein?? 
Ich immer bei der der RCG in Roxel.


----------



## HirRscH (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Der Teil mit der Canisiusbrücke ist der neue Teil ! Man kann die Karten auch bei fast allen Angelläden in Münster kriegen (Anglertreff, Rada, ASS, Hechtfreunde), allerdings würde ich dir raten für 31€ (unter 18) pro Jahr dem Verein bezutreten. Der Verein braucht Jugendliche und hat viel zu bieten ! Denk mal drüber nach !

Gruß
HirRscH


----------



## HirRscH (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Ach ja du sagtest du würdest mir der Picker fischen und nicht so weit draußen anfüttern können! Dazu sind Futterkörbe da ! Futter rein und fertig


----------



## Colophonius (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Hi

Als Raubfischangler habe ich keinen Futterkorb #c
Außerdem ist im Aasee das füttern mit "Teighaltigen Stoffen" verboten -> kein Paniermehl etc. und Madenkörbe sind in meinen Augen richtiger Mist, die verwickeln sich und steigen direkt auf. 

Daher angeln wir halt auf "Madenwurfweite" ...


----------



## dodo12 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

@ Hirsch :

Hi erstmal. Ich denke gerade schon darüber nach Frühauf beizutreten und dort den Schein usw. zu machen. 
Mal sehen.


----------



## HirRscH (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Also ja so steht es im Schein, aber wenn du n bisschen in den Futterkorb tust sagt niemand was, selbst die Jugendwarte sagen das und machen es auch selbst ! Ich fische jetzt seit mehreren Jahren mit Futter im Korb und es hat noch nie Irgendwer was gesagt! Das heißt nicht das man pro Tag 2kg rein hauen darf !!! So 500g auf 6-8 Stunden sind in 
Ordnung und das reicht auch, ich hab mit der Menge immer gut gefangen !


----------



## Colophonius (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Hi

Im Prinzip hast du ja recht - es stellt sich nur das Problem, dass ich keinen Korb besitze UND dass meine Schnur aufm Picker fast leer ist. Neue ist schon bestellt, aber noch nicht da. Mehr als 30 Meter sind so kaum drin ... (Spulenkern sichtbar bei weiten Würfen)


----------



## HirRscH (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Für 31€ im Jahr ist das für Jugendliche sicher nicht zu teuer ! Du hast dann den Schein für Alle Gewässer und zusätzlich gibts noch Veranstalltungen wie Gemeinschaftsangeln (unter anderem auch ein 48Std.-Angeln), Projektnachmittage und Schulungsnachmittage! Es lohnt sich, glaub mir !


----------



## HirRscH (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Das sind ja nun Probleme die sich beheben lassen -> in den Laden gehen und 3 Stück kaufen, ich empfehle Drahtkörbe oder "Open End"-Körbe !


----------



## Molke-Drink (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Cool,war vorgestern und heute auch da
Vorgestern hatte ich nach ca 5 Stunden fischen mit der Feeder 4Kilo,davon nur 3 Brassen und heute morgen 8 Kilo(alles Brassen)....
Aber was ich ganz komisch an dem See finde das die Fische nicht lange am Platz bleiben,ob man nun weiter füttert oder dochnicht;+
Und zu meinem Bedauern muss ich sagen,sollche bisse hab ich noch nie gesehen,sowas von vorsichtig,hab einige bisse verschlagen.


----------



## HirRscH (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

4 und 8 Kilo ! wie fischt du denn mit was für nem Futter ?


----------



## dodo12 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Mache jetzt übrigends gerade meinen Angelschein und werde danach beiFrühauf anmelden! 
SO ist das. 
Dann gehts endlich "legal" los.


----------



## colonel (1. September 2009)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

Der Aasee ist immer einen Besuch wert. 
Auch das die Brassen teilweise sehr vorsichtig beißen ist nichts Ungewöhnliches für den Aasee. Mit der Posenmontage ist es immer wieder lustig mit anzusehen wenn sich die Pose erhebt und sich dann (für ein Nickerchen) hinlegt.

Ja so beißen zum Tierchen zum Teil am Aasee.

Bezüglich der Angelerlaubnis, das ist im Grunde ein Rechenexempel. 
Wenn man noch keine 18 ist kann ich den Angelverein Frühauf sehr empfehlen, dort zahlt der Jungangler so um die 30 oder 35 Euro im Jahr und hat wirklich schöne Gewässer zur Auswahl.

Wer die 18 bereits überschritten hat kommt nun ins rechnen. Denn dann zahlt man 62 Euro und hat (ich meine) zwei Mal im Jahr den Räumdienst mitzumachen. Wenn man den Räumdienst nicht möchte muss man extra zahlen.

Nun kommt die Frage ob man auch an allen Gewässern vom Verein regelmäßig angelt oder nur zum Aasee geht oder zur Werse.

Sollte zweites eintreten so ist eine Jahreskarte sicherlich angebrachter denn diese kostet aktuell 65 Euro (für Aasee und Werse zusammen) und man hat keinen stress mit irgendwelchen Verbindlichkeiten.

Doch ACHTUNG, eine Jahreskarte für den Aasee ist keine Berechtigung überall am Aasee zu Angeln denn einige (Sahne)stücke hat sich der Verein nur für die Mitglieder reserviert.

Persönlich mache ich das so das ich zu ASS – Angel – Sport – Sperling in MS Hiltrup gehe und mir dort die Jahreskarte für Aasee und Werse sowie auch mal eine Tageskarte für den Kanal hole.

Doch dieses muss wie gesagt jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## frejo (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angelnachmittag am Aasee*

ey HirRscH bist du in der frühauf jugendgruppe?

ich auch!

frejo


----------

